# Advice on Dig. Camera in $500 range....



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

I am in the market for a new camera for Christmas and I need some help. Right now I am considering going with a Nikon Coolpix 5400.

What I need....

1)Great macro ability.
2)Large aperture range.
3)Option of adding an external flash.
4)Option of adding lenses.

I am mostly interested in macro shots but the camera will be used for other things as well. I am looking to take pictures like Ghazanfar and Jay, who are moderators in the forum and IMO produce the most stunning macro shots I've seen around these parts, so hopefully they can chime in on this. I really like the ability of the Nikon to focus down to 1cm, and haven't found any other cameras that can focus so close. Thanks.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Bob,

I didn't use this camera but I know you can't go wrong with 5 series. I heard nothing but positive feedback on 9xx, 4xxx, 5xxx, 8xxx series. Of course newest models are usually "better" then older ones but since we have X amount of dollars to spend, you choice is an excellent one. I know people are extremely satisfied with macro capabilities and don't even need additional step up macro rings.

Not sure if you did some research on camera/pro websites but you should check for more detail information.

- www.dpreview.com
- www.steves-digicams.com



> 1)Great macro ability.


You found one of the best models with macro capabilities. 5400 has macro focus with AF as close as 0.4".



> 2)Large aperture range.


F2.8 - F7.9 in 10 steps (wide angle)



> 3)Option of adding an external flash.


An excellent observation. You will need external flash for top quality photographs. Think about off-shoe cable as well.












> 4)Option of adding lenses.


This is your simple Point & Shoot digital camera. Those types of cameras don't have interchangeable lenses like Digital SLRs. The only thing you can add is macro rings, wide angle, fish-eye converters.

For more details, here - http://www.steves-digicams.com/2003_reviews/nikon5400.html

Other 5MP cameras with 4x zoom are: Sony V1 and Canon G5

Good luck !!!.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Excellent thread! I am planning on buying a camera sometime after the new year and this may be the one!


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Jay. As you can see, I did my research on the Coolpix 5400 and it fits all my requirements. I was looking around and found it from a reputable online dealer for $399 with a free Epson photo printer. I only hope that someday I can capture quality photos like you have graciously shown us many times.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Thanks Jay. As you can see, I did my research on the Coolpix 5400 and it fits all my requirements. I was looking around and found it from a reputable online dealer for $399 with a free Epson photo printer. I only hope that someday I can capture quality photos like you have graciously shown us many times.


Bob, 
Thank you for your kindness. May I ask what dealer ?


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Abesofmaine.com. Never heard of it before searching for this camera.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Abesofmaine.com. Never heard of it before searching for this camera.


I would strongly rethink this company. Please read more reviews here: http://www.resellerratings.com/seller2003.html

Check any dealer on this website before buying any gadgets.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Jay, are there any online vendors you would suggest?


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

If its not too late, I'll throw the Sony F717 out there as a suggestion, which I'm using, see my macro shots in the rotala sp. thread from not too long ago. Ghazanfar was/is using the older version of this one, the 707 for most of his shots. I got mine for around $450. As for external flash, it does have a good one, you can also get it offshoe by making our own cable, I have the spare parts for one if anyone needs them.

Jeff


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Hmm... Pricegrabber shows very good reviews of Abes and reseller ratings shows poor ratings. I don't know if I should risk it or keep looking.

Jeff - I like the body style of the Sony but I'm not too crazy about having to buy macro rings right away. The close focusing is one of the things I like most about the Nikon. Also, the proprietory memory and battery irritate me.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> Hmm... Pricegrabber shows very good reviews of Abes and reseller ratings shows poor ratings. I don't know if I should risk it or keep looking.


Trust me with resellerratings.com. I purchased many electronic gadgets online and I check this website every time I look for new toy. I went through 2 horrible deals with "Scam Companies" who charged my card and never send the package. Luckily enough after ~20 phone calls they return the funds. If it looks too good to be true, it is a SCAM.

One of the best online / walk-in store is http://www.bhphotovideo.com. Every professional photographer is shopping in that place. I'm fortunate enough to live about 30 minutes away so I can go in and touch before I buy anything. I just purchased additional lens for me Nikon for $1500. Call me crazy :wink:

BHphotovideo sells Nikon 5400 for $599. Which means you are not going to find this camera for less than ~$500 through legit place.

Not legit place will try to sell you the following:

- Incomplete set (missing cable/missing battery etc)
- will charge you $100 for S&H
- will slow your order for a month or so telling you that package is on back order
- etc

At the end you will end up spending the same amount :idea:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller/home?O=productlist&A=details&Q=&sku=285703&is=REG


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Rob G said:


> Jay, are there any online vendors you would suggest?


http://www.bhphotovideo.com #1 :idea:


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Interesting. $599 is a bit much. Jay, how do you feel about EBAY?


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

J&R MusicWorld lits the 5400 for 499

http://www.jr.com/JRProductPage.process?Product=3702835

Bought from them many times with no issues.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

$483 at Newegg. Looks like I'll be going there.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> $483 at Newegg. Looks like I'll be going there.


Be very careful with their return policies... I had an incident with a return with them, my item was non-returnable... that doesn't mean large restocking fee, thats means no returns at ALL. Also make sure its not a refurb for that price.

Other than that, I've prolly spent close to 40K at newegg for work and personal use, very very happy  But their return policy can suck if you're not careful.

Jeff


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

What the deal with these Hoya macro lenses. Can they be used with the 5400?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Overfloater said:


> What the deal with these Hoya macro lenses. Can they be used with the 5400?


Bob,
Those are not lenses but rather macro rings. You will be able to get closer to the object and perform better macro photography.

You will need adapter and macro rings (+1, +2, +4 = set). You have to check the size of your thread.

You can purchase them here
http://www.lensmateonline.com/buy.html

Here is the sample:

*Canon G3/G5 with no attachments... *









*...with a Hoya +4 macro filter-*









*...with a Hoya +7 macro filter-*









*...with a Hoya +10 macro filter-*


----------

